# Problem With ESS Maestro 2E PCI



## Mouadovsky (Jan 25, 2013)

Peace, The Problem Is That The Sound Come And go Sometimes And Even when i restart or turning off\on The Sound Still Not Working The Sound Bar Is Appearing But I Can't hear Nothing, If There Is An Update For The Driver Or A Technical Solution ...?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I took a quick look on the Windows 8 Hardware Compatibility List website, and the ESS card didn't show up a a search of their site.

Are you running Windows 8 on a computer with that sound card in it? That card came out thirteen years ago. 

Seems like it should have been flagged as "incompatible" though, by the Windows 8 Upgrade Advisor - which runs before upgrade versions of Windows 8 are installed. I can't imagine that a new PC would come with a card so old, so I'm assuming that you are referring to an upgraded PC (or perhaps to a different version of Windows).

If you can find a Windows Vista or Windows 7 driver for that card, it might work, even though not officially supported. 

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

